# What to expect after grapping a hot pan?



## Lars (Aug 5, 2018)

Just grapped a pan shortly after taking it out of the oven. 
This is the first time I have been burned this way, but thought all you seasoned pro's might have done this before and know what to expect.
Have had my hand in icewater for an hour and can see blisters where I grapped the pan.
It still hurst, so I guess the burns are still forming.

Any adwise on what to expect would be great, thanks!

Lars


----------



## Matus (Aug 5, 2018)

See a doctor. If you have something containing panthenol, than use it. Sour milk or yogurt can help too.


----------



## Lars (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Matus.

Google tells me to keep cooling and if the burns are small no problem otherwise have a doctor look at it.

Am re-reading Kitchen Confidential at the moment so feeling brave(and maybe stupid)..

Lars


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 5, 2018)

Lars said:


> Have had my hand in icewater
> 
> Lars



Horrible idea. You're f*****g up the cells in your hand. Room temperature water is your friend. Ice water is your enemy. Now go get some silvadene sulfate.


----------



## Lars (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks theory - I knew i could count on you guys for some proper adwise.

Have removed the ice from the water..

Lars


----------



## nakneker (Aug 5, 2018)

That sucks Lars. I’ve dealt with a couple of small 2nd and Third degree burns. Aloe Vera helped me immensely. Burns can be painful for a long time. I used aloe Vera juice straight from the plant and kept it applied to the burn area until it completely healed. If your just dealing with blisters you can probably deal with on your own. If your burned bad enough that it may scare in a way that could affect hand mobility in the future you might want to get advise from a Doc.


----------



## Ryndunk (Aug 5, 2018)

When the blisters pop. Keep them clean and bandaged. Burns can become infected easily. Neosporin+ will be your best friend. The plus has a pain reliever in it.


----------



## McMan (Aug 5, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> ...Now go get some silvadene sulfate.


Yup. 
Had to use this stuff a few years ago. Your doc should be able to call it in. Maybe you can just buy it at the pharmacy in Denmark?


----------



## turbochef422 (Aug 5, 2018)

Silvadene is no joke. It’ll take care of it quick


----------



## nakneker (Aug 5, 2018)

Getting some good advice Lars. Hope the pain is easing up.


----------



## Wdestate (Aug 5, 2018)

keep working, the pain makes you stronger


----------



## Lars (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks all.

After cooling in a waterbath I am left with some soarness and a few blisters. 

Lars


----------



## Ryndunk (Aug 5, 2018)

Hope you heal up quickly!


----------



## Midsummer (Aug 5, 2018)

Silvadene is an excellent salve and has antibacterial properties. It is excellent once the skin has broken. Don't be such a stud next time..Best healing..


----------



## panda (Aug 5, 2018)

use miso paste


----------



## nakneker (Aug 5, 2018)

Lars said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> After cooling in a waterbath I am left with some soarness and a few blisters.
> 
> Lars


Sounds like your dealing with it well.


----------



## daveb (Aug 5, 2018)

*What to expect after grapping a hot pan?*

Profanity. Lots of profanity.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Aug 5, 2018)

Aloe Vera we had plants at the Hotel. I keep a couple in my yard too. Juice from the plant works wonders on burns.


----------



## Lars (Aug 6, 2018)

A blister on my thumb started leaking, so went to the pharmacy this morning. They said it was normal to just cover it with a bandaid and let it heal.

Lars


----------



## kkat (Aug 6, 2018)

daveb said:


> *What to expect after grapping a hot pan?*
> 
> Profanity. Lots of profanity.


+1

According to this study, silvadene may not be the best treatment for (minor) burns. Perhaps you could opt for the sweeter treatment of honey? Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 6, 2018)

daveb said:


> *What to expect after grapping a hot pan?*
> 
> Profanity. Lots of profanity.


And quite some discomfort


----------



## Nemo (Aug 6, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Horrible idea. You're f*****g up the cells in your hand. Room temperature water is your friend. Ice water is your enemy. Now go get some silvadene sulfate.


This.

Flowing cold water. No Ice.

Serves two purposes:

1) takes the residual heat out of your skin, which reduces the severity and/or size of the burn.
2) has an analgesic (pain relief) effect for burns.

Ice does risk causing a cold thermal injury, which you may not recognise occurring because of the anaesthetic effect of the ice.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 6, 2018)

Nemo said:


> This.
> 
> Flowing cold water. No Ice.
> 
> ...



Ice directly on the skin for a minute or two immediately after the burn will do a better job of taking heat away from the tissue. Then cold water for five to ten minutes. Then liberal application of aloe vera with or without lidocaine (sunburn gel works well). and put a nitrile or latex glove on the hand for protection and to keep the gel in contact with the skin.


----------



## HRC_64 (Aug 7, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Ice directly on the skin for a minute or two immediately after the burn will do a better job of taking heat away from the tissue. Then cold water for five to ten minutes.



+1.


----------



## childermass (Aug 10, 2018)

First of all Lars, I hope jour hand is healing well and everything is alright.

I want to shortly revive the thread to add a point to this, that I'm not sure absolutely everybody is aware of:



kkat said:


> Perhaps you could opt for the sweeter treatment of honey?



When you use honey to treat wounds, which is a good idea, you should always use medical honey. In normal honey there is a chance that it contains spores of the bacteria C. Botulinum, which might cause severe wound infections.

Ok, that's it, everybody have a nice weekend.


----------



## marlinspike (Aug 13, 2018)

So the idea of warm water came from The Journal of Plastic, Reconstructive, and Aesthetic Surgery; however, I think it is being misunderstood. Yes, a long time in an ice water bath will result in more damage than warm water; however, for this to be true things have to be too cold for too long ("cold" in the study was 67F). This is not because the cold water is damaging your cells, but because the warm water aids in perfusion. Ideally, you would get it under the cold water initially (it doesn't need to be ice cold, and since getting ice ads time, and speed is way more important than water temp, just open the tap and put your hand under it), and then after 30 seconds to a minute (i.e. once you've brought your skin temperature down) switch to warm water. "Warm" in the study meant body temp, so luke warm. At the outset, speed is more important than temperature, so just open the tap BUT be sure the tap wasn't just running full hot, otherwise you'll be hitting your burn with an initial blast of 130F water.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 15, 2018)

I wonder how many people here making suggestions have suffered through serious burns.


----------



## nakneker (Aug 15, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> I wonder how many people here making suggestions have suffered through serious burns.


 I’ve had two small third degrees burns. The scars last a lifetime. I’ve also had some serious injuries and the thing remember the most about burns was the pain and the time it takes to heal.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 15, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> I wonder how many people here making suggestions have suffered through serious burns.



My suggestion was based on actual experience. I have grabbed the hot handle of an All-Clad skillet just out of the oven twice (seems I am am a slow learner), and my recommendation was based on what I actually did the second time. Thankfully, my reaction time was fast enough to limit my burns to first and second degree. I also have a nice burn scar on my wrist from an oven rack, but that's another story.


----------



## marlinspike (Aug 15, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> I wonder how many people here making suggestions have suffered through serious burns.



First, second, and third degrees, though third degree was not in the kitchen. At any rate, you don't have to have been burned to know how to best treat a burn. We have science now.


----------



## panda (Aug 15, 2018)

I once put my forehead on a hot oven rack while taking stuff out, not fun. Worst part is the pain you feel every time you go near a heat source. Any residual heat causes flare ups and it's pure agony.


----------



## unsharp (Aug 15, 2018)

I put my carbon steel pans in the oven a lot to finish meat. I've learned to leave a pot holder on the handle after taking them out. I've been burned relying on my short term memory. Habit helps with cooking, and sometimes gets in the way too.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 16, 2018)

marlinspike said:


> First, second, and third degrees, though third degree was not in the kitchen. At any rate, you don't have to have been burned to know how to best treat a burn. We have science now.




Yes, finally we have science now! Back in the dark ages we just put butter on everything! Which is weird because then it just cooks you more. Lol

Probably no scientists floating around your kitchen but the first time you jam your freshly 2nd degree burned hand in a bucket of ice water you learn from the experience not to do that again. Experience is the best teacher. 

The whole reason this thread exists is because the question asked was "what the seasoned pros have done"

That's why I was curious if the people who were making suggestions like ice, honey and miso etc ever had their entire hand turn into a giant blister and then jammed it in ice, honey or miso. 

I have suffered major kitchen burns through direct contact with ripping hot pans, grease burns, steam burns, boiling liquids, molten beef grizzle (awesome story there) and straight up fire. So the suggestions I provided are based on my real world experiences and backed by science.

PRO TIP! 

The burn ward doctor did not suggest miso, honey or ice. He suggested room temperature water initially and prescribed silvadene.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 16, 2018)

Better put some butter on it.
https://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/those-unlucky-andersons/2868033


----------



## marlinspike (Aug 16, 2018)

Obviously the best thing to do is put araw egg yolk on it.


----------



## Nemo (Aug 16, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Experience is the best teacher.



I would add that in some ways, experience is the hardest teacher...

It gives the exam first and the lesson afterwards.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 16, 2018)

So what do you guys think is the worst burn, direct contact with metal, steam, grease, fire, boiling liquid? Obviously the end result is the same but for me it's gotta be the grease. That s*** spreads all over your flesh. Had an employee claim steam was the worst because it gets into everything. 



That molten grizzle incident was a great learning experience for me. As a young line cook starting out at my first job with a real Chef,  Bert Gill. It's a super busy holiday night and we had a giant porterhouse special with demi-glace. So I make up the sides and swing around with the plate in hand and as the steak is coming ripping hot fresh off the grill the Sous Chef  Matt Jaimie kinda flings it on the plate. As this giant 3" thick steak slams on the plate the Chef gets the ladle of demi glace and is about to sauce while a large piece of molten fat bounces off the plate and lands on the soft and supple milky white part of my forearm above the wrist. I flinch as it lands and begins to melt into my flesh and human instinct tells me to let go. He looks me dead in the eye and says "Do NOT drop that steak!" as I'm holding on to this probably two pound monster while he carefully sauces, garnishes and wipes the edge. Meanwhile the covalent bond is nearing completion. My life is flashing before my eyes. I've entered the wormhole. "Alright pick up forty two!" he tells the runner. "You alright?" he asks with sincerity. "Yes Chef." I tell him. "Alright good job. Next pickup table thirty eight!" Later while closing the Chef put a couple of Sierra Nevada pale ales in the ice bin and once they were crispy cold we had a good laugh about it. That beer was especially delicious.

These are the things that mold you in this business or they break you. But that's your choice. I could be romanticizing about a third degree burn through rose colored glasses or quite possibly it's Stockholm syndrome. In any case I'm still here today burning other people's children as I was once burned myself to see if they qualify for this life.


----------



## panda (Aug 16, 2018)

yea any kind of super hot fat is the worst. i once dripped nearly a pint of rendered fat from a tray of roasted veal bones straight out of the oven directly onto my jacket, turned my stomach into a lava pit. water didnt do squat for that one. for me, electrical burn is the most painful. don't ask me why i know.


----------



## dough (Aug 16, 2018)

Ya grease... steam is number two


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 16, 2018)

napalm was very effective for a reason


----------



## Lars (Aug 16, 2018)

My burns turned out pretty mild. All healed up and ready for trouble!

Lars


----------

